
Building an Oscilloscope - jordigh
http://blog.digital-scurf.org/posts/building-an-oscilloscope/
======
AstroJetson
I built a Heathkit scope a lifetime ago, this has convinced me to do it again.

Wonder how long it took to assemble? I got the impression from the article it
got built in a few hours.

